# Battle Trunk Switch



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I've been battling a flaky trunk switch. It's been replaced once already under warranty. But I'm almost out of B2B warranty, so I gave it a whirl. With the wife away at a conference, I ripped into it. She grabbed the camera, so bear with me.

What a cruddy design! Water will wick up into the switch, and render it inoperative since it's right at the edge of that chrome piece on the trunk, and right under the edge. The weather-sealing on the switch itself is quite poor, or at least it was on mine. I got mine working again by removing the rubber weather cover as far as I could, and dousing it in quick-dry electronics cleaner. I was expecting a fight, not the cover almost falling off into my hands. 

My plan of attack from here is to see if it works consistently, then apply sensor-safe clear RTV silicone to the switch itself and around the opening to form a seal. That should keep water away from the internals, and still allow the switch to function. 

I also noticed where my lip spoiler had been leaking, and was starting to rust a little bit. I hit it with some rustproofing compound, but will attack it with a wire wheel or cup and apply some touch-up paint when I have the time to do so.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can this fix one that has already gone bad? If so can you post a how to. 

Mine has been gone for at least 6 months. (Haven't seen a need or want to go to the dealer just because of this) but I will be interested in fixing it my self if possible.


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm not sure if it can fix one that has already gone bad, but it might save a flaky switch. Although, if the problem is dirt build-up on the contacts, it might well "recover" a "dead" switch. GM's design for the switch itself is truly awful, and needs revising. My switch was absolutely filthy with dust and dirt. 

Once I get my camera back, I'll make sure to do a how-to.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ok awesome.

Do you just peel the rubber button off to get to the internals?


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Basically. 

I'm getting some clear RTV silicone soon, and will make a post with details on how to remove the piece and what I'm doing to it. My trunk switch came back to life for now, so we'll see how this goes. My best guess is that dirt got into the contacts, and made them not function. The switch is not exterior-grade, that's for sure. 

When the trunk is open, it opens far enough to let water run into the cavity where the switch is. Closing the trunk allows the water and dirt to sit inside the switch since the sealing on the switch lets it enter, but not leave again.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Bitch about it to NHSTA as a "complaint" so that maybe others having the same problem might be prodded to complain too. Only way to get GM's attention seems to be via a HUGE stick rather than politly asking.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Bitch about it to NHSTA as a "complaint" so that maybe others having the same problem might be prodded to complain too. Only way to get GM's attention seems to be via a HUGE stick rather than politly asking.


I'll couch it in terms of being unable to get access to the trunk and the can of goo when the backseat is full, the keyless entry remote battery is dead, and I have a flat on the side of the road where OnStar can't get signal. Great idea, and maybe they'll make a switch that lasts longer than 6 months. 

I wonder if a trunk switch could be rigged from in the cabin, too. That would be mighty handy.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

So my trunk switch is back to life. Now to make it waterproof so it stays working.


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

If anybody understands Russian, here's a link how to wire a trunk switch from the inside of the car.

http://www.chevrolet-cruze-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4678


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

cruzers said:


> If anybody understands Russian, here's a link how to wire a trunk switch from the inside of the car.
> 
> http://www.chevrolet-cruze-club.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=4678


I don't but my iPhone app does 

For those who do not want to pull the button for opening the trunk from the cabin 10n meter "snot" button leads to boot, had read TIS and while in theory find a contact in the center console, which is a button in the cabin must be closed to ground, that would open the trunk. The control circuit open trunk and a description of the principle of the TIS, "When the switch is pressed the door release rear compartment lid release switch signal trunk shorted to ground. Body control unit responds energizing relay control trunk release, which supplies power to the relay release doors rear compartment. Relay rear compartment door open all the time is supplied through a fuse panel priboroy. When applying power to the relay coil relay switch contacts are closed, allowing the battery voltage to enter the drive opening the lid back compartment and cause its opening. External switch back compartment door release constantly

where S58A button trunk and K9 - the control unit is located behind the removable K9 right side of the center console next to the foot passenger. we are interested in the scheme according to the X6 connector marked with red and yellow colors of the wires to the blue to be closed through a salon on the weight button to open the trunk from the cabin. Connector to crash: Socket pink second from the engine compartment of the account as indicated in the picture above. There is one yellow wire with a blue stripe (though no longer looks like the green) by 15 foot as shown in the diagram. One wire from the button on his thrown, the other to ground near the bracket. The result - the button opens the trunk. After connecting the wires, insert the connector into the control unit will not work otherwise. Place where there is a block in which to insert this connector: A place where there is a block in which to insert this connector (for clarity): options for cabin keys for those who are planning to install: 1. Variants of two breeze. Version of Dimastik 3. Version of sputnik 4. Version of Beyonce 5. Version of robson58 6. Version of hare difference in setting and option buttons (other contacts connected) http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/zaic240685/album/212185/?

Sent from iPhone 4


----------

